
Fractal Boards in WorkFlowy - chris_st
https://beta.workflowy.com/post/fractal-boards/
======
chris_st
Really interesting addition to Workflowy, with a very nice demo video.

All the people using or implementing various Zettelkasten-ish sites should
check it out.

